# Craigslist - Deck for sale



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay, I know we have fun making of owners on craigslist looking for cheap labour but this one just cracks me up:

Deck for Sale - $500

Honestly, who on earth is going to pick it up!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

You would be suprised.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The free ads in the paper can be even better. I saw an ad one time:

Free: Used cedar shakes
Still on roof
You haul

don't you wish you could sub out your tear offs and demo's that way?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

RobertCDF said:


> You would be suprised.


I suppose!

What do you want to bet that it's ALL nailed together too?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

*Wtf?*

Why in the world would someone even post that... They should've listed it as "Firewood for sale... You come, cut and haul!"


----------



## Home Pro (Feb 27, 2006)

Heres a funny one... There was an ad for an old baseball card for sale for $ 10.00, the ad in the next box read " all classified ads $ 15.00". :laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

DecksEtc said:


> Okay, I know we have fun making of owners on craigslist looking for cheap labour but this one just cracks me up:
> 
> Deck for Sale - $500
> 
> Honestly, who on earth is going to pick it up!


Probably a foreclosure about to happen. They will sell everything including the kitchen sink and anything else, even if it *is* nailed down.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Probably a foreclosure about to happen. They will sell everything including the kitchen sink and anything else, even if it *is* nailed down.


 
My thoughts were they were tired of their crappy treated pine deck & wanting to upgrade & trying to recoup some of their $ they spend on it. Either way I doubt they'll get many calls on that ad.


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Someone will snatch it up no doubt, you would be amazed at what people buy these days. Search out ebay for weird things when bored one day its funny.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wait till you see this ad on CL in a few days, it will read something like this: 

"Wanted, Skilled Carpenter For Cheap,

My wife and I just got a great deal on a used deck across town. Looking for a skilled carpenter with a pick up truck or utility trailer to haul it across town and set it up at my house. It is currently a ground level deck. I have a walk out basement, and would like you to raise this deck up one story so we can access it from the kitchen. Will probably only require a few 4x4's, I have some left over cinder blocks you can use, as well as some left over lumber from an old swing set. Looking to get this done asap, don't have a whole lot to spend, but wouldn't expect this to take long, probably only a weekend job, Ill provide the lunch!"


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Just wait till you see this ad on CL in a few days, it will read something like this:
> 
> "Wanted, Skilled Carpenter For Cheap,
> 
> My wife and I just got a great deal on a used deck across town. Looking for a skilled carpenter with a pick up truck or utility trailer to haul it across town and set it up at my house. It is currently a ground level deck. I have a walk out basement, and would like you to raise this deck up one story so we can access it from the kitchen. Will probably only require a few 4x4's, I have some left over cinder blocks you can use, as well as some left over lumber from an old swing set. Looking to get this done asap, don't have a whole lot to spend, but wouldn't expect this to take long, probably only a weekend job, Ill provide the lunch!"


Awesome.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL, truth is stranger than fiction!!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

woodchuck2 said:


> LOL, truth is stranger than fiction!!!


Its scary, after meeting so many of these people, I have a program in my brain that allows me to talk like them!:laughing:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Patrick said:


> Just wait till you see this ad on CL in a few days, it will read something like this:
> 
> "Wanted, Skilled Carpenter For Cheap,
> 
> My wife and I just got a great deal on a used deck across town. Looking for a skilled carpenter with a pick up truck or utility trailer to haul it across town and set it up at my house. It is currently a ground level deck. I have a walk out basement, and would like you to raise this deck up one story so we can access it from the kitchen. Will probably only require a few 4x4's, I have some left over cinder blocks you can use, as well as some left over lumber from an old swing set. Looking to get this done asap, don't have a whole lot to spend, but wouldn't expect this to take long, probably only a weekend job, Ill provide the lunch!"



Perfect! Except you forgot one thing:

Compensation: $500 cash


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

DecksEtc said:


> Perfect! Except you forgot one thing:
> 
> Compensation: $500 cash


$500 for a day and a half???????????? Are you crazy? Ill pay you $10/hr plus gas. Im including lunch too


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Patrick said:


> $500 for a day and a half???????????? Are you crazy? Ill pay you $10/hr plus gas. Im including lunch too


You forgot to say, "I'd do this myself, if I had time."


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I wonder how much they'll be selling the brick on the house for? .25 each? (including mortar)

J


----------

